

Mark Cuban: Free is only good if someone else is paying for it - Anon84
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/07/10/free-is-only-good-if-someone-else-is-paying-for-it/

======
raganwald
Side point about the title: When Mark Cuban has a good post, it doesn't need
his name to push it along. And when he has a stinker, his name won't save him.

